

Major business ethics fail: Voicemail hacking corruption scandal - willyt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog/2011/jul/06/news-of-the-world-phone-hacking-live

======
willyt
Better article summarising whats happened:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jul/05/editors-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jul/05/editors-
lost-self-control-phone-hacking)

